# if they die can we give them a Darwin Award?



## Cryozombie (May 24, 2005)

_Two Jedi-in-training make their own lightsabers out of  fluorescent light bulbs and gasoline. What could possibly go wrong?_

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005230662,00.html#dumbass


----------



## clfsean (May 24, 2005)

Just more Chlorine in the gene pool... artyon:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> _Two Jedi-in-training make their own lightsabers out of fluorescent light bulbs and gasoline. What could possibly go wrong?_
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005230662,00.html#dumbass


I vote yes.  Somethings are so stupid they make one ashamed to be human.


----------



## The Kai (May 24, 2005)

Gasoline and liquid soap is a primitive way of making a naplamish liquis.  The gas is of course the flammable, while the soap spreads the agent, also "sticks to the skin a tad!!  Well at least they had a friend there to tape them


----------



## Gemini (May 24, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Well at least they had a friend there to tape them


Yea, tape them and run like hell when they lit up. I originally thought they were kids, then I heard they were like 20 and 17. Old enough to breed. Scary.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2005)

Umm is this thread up twice??



..... why, why yes it is... whuts up Techno??


----------



## Gemini (May 24, 2005)

Maybe it's being nominated twice? lol.


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2005)

These guys are Darwin Ph.D.s in my book!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> These guys are Darwin Ph.D.s in my book!


I wonder what University offers that program...or is that degree _honorary_?


----------



## Cryozombie (May 25, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Umm is this thread up twice??
> 
> 
> 
> ..... why, why yes it is... whuts up Techno??


Glitch.


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2005)

This story is showing up _everywhere_ in the news media. I hope it educates some kids who might make a similar mistake.


----------



## Bester (May 27, 2005)

Some people aren't worth the air they breath.

People that dumb, deserve what they get.


----------

